# Recommend Some Shelf Brackets for Lumber Storage



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Just about ready to install the lumber storage brackets in my shed lean-to. I need the ability
to adjust and move the brackets around from time to time as my storage needs increase or
decrease. Its a small lean to, not very wide, so I need a versatile set-up in there.

I have ruled out building them. Just to caught up in expanding the shop and things are 
pretty much still kind of chaotic inside right now. I have been leaning toward the Rubbermaid
FastTrack systems. Also already have some decent stationary brackets I can also use.

I was thinking of installing about 3 or 4 sections against the wall. Again, I need the ability to 
move and take down brackets when not needed. Thats another reason I'm leaning toward the
FastTrack system.

Are there other manufactored systems I should consider ? I know many build there own but 
I'm guessing there are several who have bought and use the manufactored brackets.

Would like to hear what system you use and if you would recommend it .

Thanks.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The "Lumber Storage System" sold by Lee Valley is excellent
quality. It is modular and flexible. but costs can add up.

I have that one.

I also have a Portamate and it was a lot cheaper. The positions
aren't moveable on the Portamate.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a *similar* system sold through Menards called Fast Mount. I like this system because I can attach hangers from the ceiling joists or clips from the wall top plate to support the standards. But they also have a mounting track called a hang track….The shelf brackets I chose were the heavier duty 10" and 14" and have a 300 lb. capacity…..I use this system for *other *storage in my basement. I like the adjustability and they were simple to install…..

http://www.johnsterling.com/fastmount.html

Edit: Menards in my area is offering an 11% rebate for all purchases….so maybe in your area too


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I will look into both of those.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I use the ClosetMaid system at Lowe's. I had these up for about 6 years now. No problems and not too expensive. The link is below.

http://store.closetmaid.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&langId=-1&top_category=10001&parent_category_rn=10001&categoryId=10051


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@Rick

Those are the exact ones I was thinking about using.I was thinking RubberMaid,but I guess they 
were Closet Maids. Can those 16 inch brackets hold a lot of weight ?

I didn't see a weight capacity on them. They look plenty strong.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know if you have a Menards? Sells a heavy duty double slotted rail and you can get brackets that have braces as well.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I got a few of the rockler lumber racks when they went on sale for $19.99. Good enough for me.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I tend to have mine wherever it'll fit so I also tend to build support where I need it. I can't afford to use a wall for lumber storage. It will get in the way of something. So I'll do stuff like…. put the 10ft 1x pieces of pine or oak or whatever up between the trusses. Or over the door. I have this fear of sticking too much weight on the trusses. They're engineered to hold up the roof, but not sure how much additional weight I can put there. So only lighter stuff up there generally. When I rearrange the shop (after I fiish the wife's garden shed and get all her stuff out of there and take down a partition wall and insulate….) I want to build a bin for shorter pieces to store vertically, and some cubbies for "shorts" which I can't seem to throw away.


----------

